# Chevy Cruze tapping noise



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

Didn’t think much of it but started getting louder. Any idea ? Posted on youtube: 2015 Chevy Cruze tapping/ticking noise


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Purge valve?









Evap purge solenoid clicking


I've been hearing what I thought was noisy injectors, coming from my engine bay for a while now. I was finally determined to figure out why my Cruze was so much louder than the rest. Found it to be the Evap purge solenoid, mounted to the intake maniold. Once the car is warmed up, and the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Tighten down spark plugs or the timing chain guide


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey thanks for replying I just ordered some fuel Injectors and the purge valve was replaced when I installed the pcv fix kit. I’ll update after install


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

Still tapping after replacing injectors and tightening spark plugs .


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

think it’s the lifters lol


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

update: added liquid moly ceratec and ticking went away even at cold start. That’s how I know it was the lifters. Ceratec fixed it


----------

